
Using Certbot to automate the creation of certificates for OpenVPN - loige
http://loige.co/using-lets-encrypt-and-certbot-to-automate-the-creation-of-certificates-for-openvpn/
======
wufocaculura
The title is a bit misleading.

This article is about installing LE certificate in OpenVPN Access Server
([https://openvpn.net/index.php/access-
server/overview.html](https://openvpn.net/index.php/access-
server/overview.html)) not in the OpenVPN server itself (which I think you
can't do).

~~~
loige
Thanks for pointing this out. I will try to make this clear in the article. I
hope you enjoyed the rest of it.

~~~
wufocaculura
Sure - besides this small litle issue the article is great. I just noticed
this as I few days ago I was wondering if I can use Lets Encrypt cert for
OpenVPN

~~~
loige
I am really glad to know you appreciated it. I updated the post and also made
some other little improvements based on other feedback!

Cheers

